# I Can Not Upload Pics



## Prettyeyes

When I select upload a file it brings up the camera for me to take a pic but I want to get a pic from my gallery. Help!


----------



## miss stress

Same thing here!


----------



## Cattypus1

Prettyeyes said:


> When I select upload a file it brings up the camera for me to take a pic but I want to get a pic from my gallery. Help!


I was having the same problem. Someone suggested that I resize the pics and it worked.


----------



## Miss617

Choose documents.


----------



## Sharpened

Is a gif with 15 MB too big? I cannot get it to load in my media section.


----------



## cheetarah1980

I can't upload picture files anymore. It keeps giving me an error after it loads to 100%. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Atthatday

cheetarah1980 said:


> I can't upload picture files anymore. It keeps giving me an error after it loads to 100%. Anyone else having this issue?



I’m not having any problems.


----------



## Sally.

cheetarah1980 said:


> I can't upload picture files anymore. It keeps giving me an error after it loads to 100%. Anyone else having this issue?


I am. I can’t upload pics to the forum directly from my saved pics on my phone. I have to use a third party.


----------



## cheetarah1980

Sally. said:


> I am. I can’t upload pics to the forum directly from my saved pics on my phone. I have to use a third party.


Yeah, I have to upload to Wordpress and then copy the text+picture over to a post. Ugghh!


----------



## LavenderMint

cheetarah1980 said:


> I can't upload picture files anymore. It keeps giving me an error after it loads to 100%. Anyone else having this issue?


I was able to change my profile pic by resizing it but haven’t been able to upload anything at all.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

......


----------



## GetHappy2014

..........


----------



## naturalfinally

Me too. I sent a message to them but nothing has been resolved.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Same I haven’t been able to share pictures for a while now.


----------



## Prettyeyes

I still csm not upload pics!


----------



## Soaring Eagle

test
http://<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/4HmjztpLpjUIscxWMJ" width="480" height="360" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="https://giphy.com/gifs/nickjonas-nick-jonas-4HmjztpLpjUIscxWMJ">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Soaring Eagle

test


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Test


----------



## sgold04

I can’t upload pics either


----------

